# Seeking A Toucan



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello good Avian folk. 

I know its a shot in the dark, but I am looking for toucan breeders. Over the last few years Ive come across fewer and fewer legitimate breeders and can only find the "I can get you anything.. for a price" people. Not the type of enthusiasts I want to be buying from!

I am primarily looking for tocos, keels and also aracari, but am flexible as I have the space for smaller or larger toucans. I have kept both keel billed and tocos in the past so I am more than aware of their special needs. 

If someone knows of a GOOD breeder I would be very greatful if you'd PM me.
Im looking for a healthy bird and not one that has been brought in under the table. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you ever hear, please let us all know! 

As far as I'm concerned they are pretty much gone for good. You may find the odd bird in holland?? but at a price. Its only a few years ago that Aracaris were trading at less than £200pr now your looking and 10 or 20 times that for a single bird if you can ever find one. 

The main problems are that they are quite hard to breed with small clutch sizes and dont actually live that long.

Good luck!!

john


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you very much for the reply. I know its hugely unlikely that I will find them here for sale. For the most part those who might have them probably wouldn't advertise the fact too loudly - and I don't blame them!

That said, if I do find anyone who is advertising openly I will certainly let you all know! 

For now, its back to watching videos of them on Youtube and dreaming!

Thanks again, 

Em


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to see a great collection go to amazon world on the Isle of wight. at one time they had every species of toucan, toucanette and Aracari. It was incredible. I bet they still have a fair few! 

Then they have a few at Leeds Castle in Kent.

John





Emzylock said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. I know its hugely unlikely that I will find them here for sale. For the most part those who might have them probably wouldn't advertise the fact too loudly - and I don't blame them!
> 
> That said, if I do find anyone who is advertising openly I will certainly let you all know!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the aviaries at Leeds Castle are shut now. They certainly were going to close them down - if that's the right wording.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

just found this

Breeding Pair Of Black Necked Aracaris for sale in Sussex, South East :: Birdtrader

not sure if still around though??

john


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for that  I will chase up!


----------

